# TUYỂN SINH VÀ ĐÀO TẠO CHỨNG CHỈ BẢO MẪU - HỌC VIỆN CATIEDU



## NNh27 (2 Tháng chín 2021)

TUYỂN SINH VÀ ĐÀO TẠO CHỨNG CHỈ BẢO MẪU​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Bảo mẫu là gì ?
2. Mục tiêu đào tạo ở Catiedu.
3. Cơ hội việc làm sau khi hoàn thành khóa đào tạo.
4. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu.
5. Lý do bạn nên tin tưởng và chọn học tại Học viện Catiedu.
6. Kết luận.*
Xã hội ngày càng phát triển, mọi người đều trở nên bận rộn hơn với công việc của mình vì thế khi có con mọi người sẽ có nhu cầu kiếm người giúp đỡ mình trong việc chăm sóc con cái để họ có thể hoàn thành tốt công việc của mình. Cũng chính vì thế mà từ xưa đến nay Bảo mẫu luôn là một nghề được ưa chuộng và có nhu cầu nhân lực cao. Tuy nghề bảo mẫu rất phổ biến nhưng có nhiều người vẫn không biết chính xác công việc của một bảo mẫu chuyên nghiệp là như thế nào ? Nên học nghề bảo mẫu ở đâu ? Và làm sao để có tương lai phát triển trong nghề ấy.

Vì lý do đó hôm nay Catiedu đem đến bạn một khóa đào tạo về Chứng chỉ Bảo mẫu để giúp bạn có cái nhìn rõ nét nhất cũng như giải đáp thắc mắc cho các bạn muốn theo nghề này.

*1. Bảo mẫu là gì ?*







Bảo mẫu là một công việc được trả lương để chăm sóc trẻ em tại các trường mẫu giáo hoặc con cái của các gia đình có nhu cầu, ví dụ như những gia đình có ba mẹ quá bận rộn với công việc và không thể dành nhiều thời gian cho con mình.Bảo mẫu là một công việc đòi hỏi sự chăm chỉ, tỉ mỉ, cẩn thận và phải biết yêu thương trẻ em.

Chứng chỉ bảo mẫu chính là một trong những chứng chỉ được cấp riêng cho các học viên khi tham gia khóa học đào tạo ở trình độ sơ cấp theo quy định của Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo. Với chứng chỉ bảo mẫu có giá trị sử dụng trên toàn quốc và muốn trở thành bảo mẫu thì nhất định phải có chứng chỉ bảo mẫu.

*2. Mục tiêu đào tạo ở Catiedu*

Để học viên sau khi hoàn thành chương trình đào tạo sẽ có thể trở thành một bảo mẫu chuyên nghiệp ngay nên Học viện Catiedu sẽ giúp bạn đạt được:

_*Về kiến thức*_:

️Có kiến thức trông trẻ, chăm sóc sức khỏe và đảm bảo an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ.

️Áp dụng những kiến thức về quản lý giáo dục mầm non, tâm sinh lý dinh dưỡng của trẻ mầm non.

️Biết cách tổ chức chương trình giáo dục, quản lý trẻ linh hoạt theo tuần, tháng hoặc khi có tình huống bất ngờ xảy ra.

_*Về kỹ năng*_:

️ Rèn luyện thành thục kỹ năng vệ sinh cho trẻ nhỏ đúng cách

️ Các kỹ năng chuẩn bị cho trẻ ăn và đúng giờ

️Thực hiện các công việc cho trẻ trong giờ ăn, giấc ngủ

️ Làm kèm các công việc khác như giặt chăn mền, quần áo, khăn, rửa bát chén, đồ chơi của trẻ

️ Quan trọng hơn là kết hợp hài hoài, khoa học trong việc chăm và dạy trẻ

️ Có khả năng giao tiếp tốt với trẻ cũng như cả phụ huynh.

_*Về đạo đức, nhân phẩm*_

 Luôn yêu thương trẻ em, vui tươi, cởi mở, dễ hòa nhập, dịu dàng, cẩn thận.

 Có tính kiên nhẫn, kiên trì

 Luôn có sự nhiệt huyết, yêu nghề và tâm huyết với công việc

 Có tinh thần trách nhiệm và ý thức cao khi chăm sóc trẻ.

*3. Cơ hội việc làm sau khi hoàn thành khóa đào tạo.*






Theo khảo sát thì lương cho bảo mẫu không cao lắm, tuy nhiên với sự phát triển của xã hội, nhu cầu học bán trú của học sinh, nhu cầu có người phụ giúp chăm con của các bậc phụ huynh thì ngành bảo mẫu sẽ luôn có nhu cầu nhân lực cao. Với thâm niên lâu năm, tay nghề tốt thì bạn có thể dễ dàng có được một mức lương tốt.

Sau khi hoàn thành chứng chỉ Bảo mẫu tại Catiedu thì bạn có thể làm việc ở các vị trí như:


Giáo viên chăm sóc trẻ ở các trường mẫu giáo, các trường tiểu học,…
Làm bảo mẫu chăm sóc cho các gia đình có nhu cầu.
Tự mở, quản lý và điều hành cơ sở chăm sóc trẻ của riêng mình.
*4. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu*

Khi đến với Catiedu bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng và chương trình giảng dạy của chúng tôi. Đối với Chứng chỉ Bảo mẫu thì chương trình học có thể các môn như:


*Mã môn học**Tên môn học*MĐ1Kiến thức về chăm sóc sức khỏe và an toàn cho trẻMĐ2Nắm bắt tâm lý và giáo dục trẻ nhỏMĐ3Cách tổ chức hoạt động giáo dục trong trườngMĐ4Kỹ năng giao tiếp với cấp trên, đồng nghiệp, phụ huynhMĐ5Dinh dưỡng và tổ chức bữa ăn cho trẻMĐ6Quản lý các cơ sở giáo dục
 

*5. Lý do bạn nên tin tưởng và chọn học tại Học viện Catiedu*

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục: Sinh viên học tập tại Catiedu không chỉ được học các kiến thức nền tảng, chuyên môn trên trường mà còn được học ngay tại nhà với hệ thống học trực tuyến của trường, ôn tập lý thuyết với các câu hỏi trắc nghiệm trực tuyến, đánh giá chính xác năng lực của sinh viên. Mọi thắc mắc của sinh viên đều được hệ thống AI của trường ghi nhận và giải quyết theo thời gian thực, khi sinh viên cần có thể liên lạc trực tiếp với giảng viên nhà trường để giải đáp những vấn đề chuyên môn.

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy: Ở Catiedu học viên sẽ luôn được học những chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất với mức học phí cực kỳ ưu đãi, đặc biệt là với các sinh viên có hoàn cảnh khó khăn.

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành nhờ đó giúp mọi sinh viên đều có được khả năng tiếp cận, thực hành ở mọi nơi với chất lượng ngang nhau.

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100% đảm bảo sinh viên có được những trải nghiệm học tập tốt nhất, có cơ hội được cọ xát với các công nghệ tiên tiến của doanh nghiệp ngay trên ghế nhà trường.

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn: sinh viên thoải mái trao đổi, thảo luận nhóm, đặt câu hỏi tại diễn đàn của trường Catiedu; sử dụng tài liệu, sách chuyên môn, sách ngoại văn với dung lượng lớn, đảm bảo trải nghiệm học tập từ xa sánh ngang với các trường đại học hàng đầu quốc gia.

*6. Kết luận*

Qua bài viết trên thì Catiedu đã cung cấp cho bạn cái nhìn tổng quan nhất về công việc bảo mẫu. Đây là một nghề tuy đòi hỏi sự kiên trì và cẩn thận cao nhưng lại có cơ hội việc làm rất lớn.

Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu muốn làm việc trong ngành bảo mẫu hãy đến với Catiedu, nơi mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng đào tạo. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp cho bạn một chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất, được giảng dạy với dàn giáo viên có nhiều kinh nghiệm và tận tâm. Không những thế mức học phí cũng cực kỳ hạt dẻ.

Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia đình. Còn chần chờ gì mà không đăng ký ngay !!!

☎ Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7 : 0838.068.068 - 0943.11.33.11 - 0777.255.777

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

